

Ruby Library for Google Buzz - _pius
http://github.com/conorh/buzzr

======
bonaldi
See, it's stuff like _this_ that makes me hope Buzz eclipses Facebook among
people I know.

------
jpcx01
Huh? It's just a wrapper around an Ratom parser. Not much to see here yet.

~~~
mhartl
Lots of cool things are just wrappers around other things.

------
j_baker
That was quick. Didn't Google Buzz just come out yesterday?

~~~
gcampbell
This is the magic of standard/open formats - this library appears to be a
pretty thin layer on top of an existing Atom feed parser
(<http://github.com/seangeo/ratom>).

------
perlpimp
speaking of astro turfing :)

